# First Snow Plow - Choices



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was referred to this site from a 4x4 site to try and find some answers and advice. I recently moved to Gilpin County Colorado and now have a 250 foot dirt driveway and a 1/4 mile road (dirt) that I will need to contend with this winter. The 1/4 mile is not maintained by the county and thus its pretty rough. 

I own what could be considered a small dealers lot of vehicles so I was not exactly excited to purchase another vehicle. But it is looking like I may not have a choice.

Anyone ever put plow on a Mitsubishi Montero? It is my 4x4 Rig and its a 1995. I was hoping I could put a plow on it but I am having troubles even finding a plow to mount on it. Am I barking up the wrong tree here?

This is the only plowing I will be doing. I don't mind if I have to put some more effort in to get the job done. I am looking to be economical. If it doesn't work well this winter I will know what I need for next winter.

Any recommendations? I can post a sat pic of the road if more info is needed. 

My Options
1: Put a plow on my 1995 Montero 
2: Purchase an old, used beater truck that already has a plow (4K)
3: Purchase an cheap truck (1-2k) and put a plow on it/repair anything wrong
4: Pay someone else to come plow.....(not excited about this option as I am up and out early in the morning)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO trade the montero in on a more suitable plow vehicle and spend the 4K on a decent plow or pay a contractor.

Beater plow trucks are beat. You will need to spend money on maintenance, repairs, insurance, tags, etc. Odds are the truck will be in the shop when you need it, the plow will be in the shop when you need it, etc. Same with a old truck and a used plow.

If i where to buy a dedicated snow removal vehicle I'd opt for a tractor rather than a truck.


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Basher, could you recommend a tractor if I were to go that route?

Tags and Insurance are no problem...it's all private land. I love to work on my Mitsu collection so maintenance and repairs are wouldn't be a problem...if I used the Montero. Still, you are correct in saying that I may find a point where the snow is falling and the plow truck is down.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I would suggest going the tractor route as well. You guys can get dumped on pretty good and fast (avg 124 inches per year) so an suv or beater truck will struggle if your stuck pushing a lot of snow at once.

Take a peek at craigslist to see what is available around you.


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Something like this for a tractor? http://denver.craigslist.org/grd/4143877715.html


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That's the right ideaThumbs Up


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Absolutely. It would be worth that price to me if it comes with a bucket as well.

Can't beat the fact that it's heated too.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your a mitsu fan

I would think something like this would be like a pig in #$$# for ya

http://badgerlandminitrucks.com/media_page.htm

it for sale as well

http://badgerlandminitrucks.com/inventory.htm

just my thoughts.

I don't know the guy or anything but threw this message board so yea just wanted to put that in there.

sublime out


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Sublime, what a great find! Any reason to add to my Mitsu collection is a +1 

I am going to look into the mini trucks as well as the tractor. Thanks!!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

dlesser;1663977 said:


> Sublime, what a great find! Any reason to add to my Mitsu collection is a +1
> 
> I am going to look into the mini trucks as well as the tractor. Thanks!!


thought you might like that.

I'm an Honda ATV fan myself.

you need to find out how much snow you'll be having to move and how often.

for the 1/4 of road you have to due. to me the Mini truck would be just the thing. your in a cab and warm.
plus if you get it stuck or broke you have the Montero to pull it out.

if you have a beater 3/4 ton plow truck stuck your Montero isn't gonna move that.

just my thought's.

sublime out


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

I do share the road with some people near by and most have their own plows too. I tried to ask them how much snow and how often and I get some weird response. Sometimes I get a smile and most of the time they say just wait! 

I do notice that they all have 3/4 ton or 1 Ton trucks with plows. Most are plowing a lot more than I will be. 

I have a feeling that we may get too much snow based on the videos of the mini truck in action. 

My only problem with the tractor and mini truck is that I will not be able to use it for anything else, like making runs for wood or to the dump. I am tempted to just wait and see this year and pay someone for snow removal.


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Well I now have a good opportunity that fell into my lap. A neighbor is selling his Ford F250 1985 and it already has a plow mounted on it. It has a good set of tire chains and it fires up and drives like new. For $2500 I don't think I can beat it...

I don't know what plow is on it. If it doesn't work out I can always just sell the truck for close to what I paid for it.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Take it!

And pics!


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Pics to come if I can get back to the house before it gets dark. If not I will have them up later tomorrow. Besides the lovely brown 2 tone color I think its a steal! Everything works


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

not for that price and you can get the back story on the truck if you have problems with it down the road as far as how long ago did you have this fixed or that.

things of that nature are nice when buying used stuff.
though that can be a two way street but hoping it works out for ya.

if It was me I'd be jumping on the used plow truck for that price as well.

good luck


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

I added some pics. It's a small plow but it all works. I am going to rerun the control wires...etc. It's a 1 Ton Ford F240 with 121K on it. Carb was just rebuilt 2 weeks again and the truck runs well.

Comes with tire chains and it has the 5.8L V8.

Now I just need to wait for the snow to see how it goes. For $2500 I couldn't pass this up.

I have yet to see which plow this is. Looks and feels a little cheap but I know this plow and this truck have been clearing my road for over 5 years now so it should be more than sufficient.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Ouch. I thought it was going to have a real plow.


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

Yeah its a small plow...but then again I only have a small road to plow. This same truck and plow has been plowing the same road for a long time now. Using this plow they only needed to call a front loader once in 7 years to help so I will plan on some good fortune.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

I was referring to the fact the it operates off a winch and angles manually.


----------



## dlesser (Nov 12, 2013)

After talking to the owner he explained that it used to have a strap instead of the cable and it would break often. So they upgraded to the cable winch, LOL.


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

its a snowbear plow have one myself


----------

